# aktualizacja perl - wywala się

## Daemon14

Witam!

stawiam Gentoo od nowa, jako domyślne środowisko chcę lxqt, które w zależnościach wymusza aktualizację perl a ten się w żaden sposób nie daje skompilować.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge perl

  wywala:

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC utf8.c

regexec.c: In function 'S_regmatch':

regexec.c:5579:37: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

             if (to_complement ^ (ln == n)) {

                                     ^

regexec.c:5616:37: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

             if (to_complement ^ (ln == n)) {

                                     ^

In file included from perl.h:2692:0,

                 from regexec.c:78:

regexec.c:5642:42: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

                         match = cBOOL(ln != n);

                                          ^

handy.h:111:24: note: in definition of macro 'cBOOL'

 #define cBOOL(cbool) ((cbool) ? (bool)1 : (bool)0)

                        ^

regexec.c:5711:42: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions [-Wsign-compare]

                         match = cBOOL(ln != n);

                                          ^

handy.h:111:24: note: in definition of macro 'cBOOL'

 #define cBOOL(cbool) ((cbool) ? (bool)1 : (bool)0)

                        ^

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC taint.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC deb.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC universal.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC globals.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC perlio.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC perlapi.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC numeric.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC mathoms.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC locale.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC pp_pack.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC pp_sort.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC caretx.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC op.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DPERL_CORE -fwrapv -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -std=c89 -march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -Wall -Werror=declaration-after-statement -Wextra -Wc++-compat -Wwrite-strings -fPIC perly.c

util.o: In function `Perl_find_script':

util.c:(.text+0x33d8): undefined reference to `strlcpy'

mg.o: In function `.L1382':

mg.c:(.text+0x483b): undefined reference to `setproctitle'

mg.o: In function `.L1369':

mg.c:(.text+0x5344): undefined reference to `setrgid'

mg.c:(.text+0x5355): undefined reference to `setruid'

av.o: In function `Perl_av_extend_guts':

av.c:(.text+0x483): undefined reference to `malloc_size'

sv.o: In function `Perl_more_bodies':

sv.c:(.text+0x7e7): undefined reference to `malloc_good_size'

sv.o: In function `.L1756':

sv.c:(.text+0x4f61): undefined reference to `isfinitel'

sv.o: In function `Perl_sv_usepvn_flags':

sv.c:(.text+0xcec9): undefined reference to `malloc_size'

sv.c:(.text+0xcf56): undefined reference to `malloc_size'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

makefile:368: recipe for target 'lib/buildcustomize.pl' failed

make: *** [lib/buildcustomize.pl] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 * ERROR: dev-lang/perl-5.22.1::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/perl-5.22.1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/perl-5.22.1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.22.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.22.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.22.1/work/perl-5.22.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.22.1/work/perl-5.22.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/perl-5.22.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/perl-5.22.1/temp/build.log'

```

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info

 

```

Portage 2.2.24 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-5.3.0, glibc-2.22-r1, 4.2.4-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.2.4-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 17 Jan 2016 19:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.11-r2::gentoo, 3.4.3-r7::gentoo, 3.5.1-r2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.69-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo, 5.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -Os -pipe -s -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync network-sandbox news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -flto=8 -fuse-linker-plugin -ffat-lto-objects"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi admin airplay alsa ap berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cli connection-sharing connman consolekit cpuload cracklib crypt custom-optimization cvs cxx dbus dhcpcd djvu dos download dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif ext2 ext4 extensions fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gles3 glew gpm gsm gstreamer iconv icu ide imlib introspection jpeg jpeg2k lame lastfm lcms ldap libcaca libmpv libnotify lm_sensors lximage mad minizip mmx mng mod modplug modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer musepack musicbrainz mysql ncurses networking networkmonitor nls nptl nsplugin ntfs nvcontrol nvenc nvidia ogg opengl openh264 openmedia openmp optimization opus pam pango pcre pcre16 pdf perl plugin png policykit powermanagement ppds pulseaudio python qml qt3support qt5 quvi rar readline reiser4 reiserfs schroedinger screensaver sdl seccomp sensors server session speech speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssh-askpass ssl startup-notification streaming subversion sudo svg sysstat taglib tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l video vorbis webp wifi wps x264 x265 x86 xattr xcb xfce xfs xml xmpp xpm xscreensaver xv xvfb xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="32" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 mmxext" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl pl_PL" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

ma ktoś jakiś pomysł??

----------

## olejseba

Witam. Podaj wynik 

```
 # emerge -pav -u perl 
```

W międzyczasie wykonaj:

```
 # perl-cleaner --reallyall 
```

Dodaj nam jeszcze:

```
 # emrge -p -u --deep --newuse system 
```

----------

## Daemon14

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -pav -u perl 

  :

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo [5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 13396 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 13396 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22* required by (virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.273.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                         

    dev-lang/perl (Argument)

    (and 18 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/Net-DBus-1.0.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                           

    (and 39 more with the same problems)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

 *Quote:*   

> perl-cleaner --reallyall 

  już próbowałem, zamierza przerobić 67 pakietów, w tym perl jako pierwszy co się końcy w/w błędem, choć reszta pakietów poszła gładko.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -p -u --deep --newuse system

  daje:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.24.1  USE="-ipv6*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20150213  USE="consolekit*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1  USE="minizip*" 

[ebuild  r  U  ] dev-libs/icu-56.1 [55.1]

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.10.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-vcs/cvs-1.12.12-r10  USE="crypt nls pam server -doc -kerberos" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.20.2-r1 [5.20.2]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/perl-5.22.1 [5.20.2]

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2e  CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2*" 

[ebuild  rR    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3 

[ebuild  rR    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.43-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.19.7  USE="cvs*" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-11.1.1  USE="vaapi*" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/tar-1.28-r1  ELIBC="(glibc%*)" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.1:0/5.22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.221:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    (and 20 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2-r1:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.380.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                   

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.20=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/HTTP-Date-6.20.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    (and 60 more with the same problems)

dev-libs/icu:0

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/icu-55.1:0/55::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/icu:0/55= required by (media-sound/mpd-0.19.11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                ^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/icu-56.1:0/56::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (net-nds/openldap-2.4.43-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.3:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-db/sqlite-3.10.0:3/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

----------

## olejseba

Ja bym najpierw uporządkował system.

jak widać dużo modułów perla i tych powiązanych z icu trzeba przemergować ponownie.

Perla może już próbowałeś po kolei.

```
 #perl-cleaner --modules
```

potem --allmodules na koniec to co związane z icu, potem aktualizacja całego system i zrobił bym dla pewności 

```
 # emerge -e system. 
```

Niestety łatwo mi też nie było.  :Wink: 

----------

